# Rescaped Betta tank: "A Betta's Hill"



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I recently changed out the substrate in my Betta's 5g tank and replaced the plants in the tank with new ones (bad algae infestation).  I decided to try something different than my other tanks and it turned out quite well.

Here it is:
















edited out the Betta and the heater 

My pictures are never clear after putting them in Photobucket. 

And the king of the tank, Baloo:










5.5g tank
27w desk lamp above (6500K)
The substrate is ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II.
Plants include Dwarf Hairgrass, HM, and Ludwigia arcuata.
Fish: just Baloo the Crowntail.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks great!  How can you be patient enough to plant all of that carpet? lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Ichthius said:


> Looks great!  How can you be patient enough to plant all of that carpet? lol


I'm with Leah. If it was me, I'd just throw them in and pour some dirt on them. 


Looks awesome! That's one happy betta. ;-)


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Kristin.....how 'bout making an ugly tank for change, just to make us all feel better? lol
really nice tank, as usual "Takashi"


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

wow I was going to say the ugly thing too.lol.I thinking of having a small planted for my betta just havent got to it.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

BV77 said:


> Kristin.....how 'bout making an ugly tank for change, just to make us all feel better?


hahahaha yea seriously...cut it out ;D

very interesting landscaping, LOVE it!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

hehe..I'm thinking of sending Kristin a sunken ship, a skull, a diver, and some pink and blue flourescent gravel.....lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!

Hey, I've made plenty of ugly tanks, I just don't show pics of them! And my current ones aren't that great....

Oh no, Bob...not the ship and the colored gravel! I went through that phase a loooooong time ago.  Glad thats over with!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

looks awesome!!

I have some pink ad blue gravel if you want it


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I can find some thngs to put in there o ya remeber this you should try it. would look good in there lol 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/gen...-question-ever.html?highlight=cell+phone+tank


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

the tank is great. what I want to know is what program you used to edit out the fish and heater? I'm looking for a good photo editing program that don't cost more then my computer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

I used Adobe Photoshop to edit out the fish and heater.  I "borrowed" it from my uncle....so I didn't have to pay for it.

If you want a basic editing program, like for sharpening, cropping, and such.....Picasa from Google (just put the word Picasa in the google search) or www.picnik.com are both good. I use picnik for my sharpening and exposure editing and to add the border.

I'm not sure of a cheaper one for editing things out, like with Photoshop.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Kristen,try gimp shop its a photo shop clone that imo works just as good.It free to use.I have used it many times.Tell me what you think of it.I can find a link if you cant find it.you should be able to with google


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I had gimp worked good once I learned how to use it lol. JOM you always make me upset with the great tanks. I might have to fly you out here to do mine lol.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

do u have a filter on that tank?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

karazy said:


> do u have a filter on that tank?


Yep. Its one of those really small ones.......it came with a 3g kit, so I'm not sure of the brand. Its on the left hand side and it wasn't in the pic (so I didn't have to crop it out).


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

just curious, is that the same type of substrate you use for all of your tanks? because it really brings the color of the plants/fish out very nicely. im about to grab myself a few bags


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

simply stunning and awesome job! That's one lucky betta!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Chaos553 said:


> just curious, is that the same type of substrate you use for all of your tanks? because it really brings the color of the plants/fish out very nicely. im about to grab myself a few bags


I have this substrate in my 40g and my 20g. Its ADA Aquasoil Amazonia from http://www.adgshop.com.

I have Eco Complete in my 29g and 55g.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

BV77 said:


> hehe..I'm thinking of sending Kristin a sunken ship, a skull, a diver, and some pink and blue flourescent gravel.....lol


What's wrong with a sunken ship? :lol:
Kristen, Baloo is one lucky betta! You're one heck of a decorator, too! Just looking at the pictures is peaceful. Beautiful setup! Baloo's goreous!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If you sent those things to Kristin, she would find some way to incorporate it without it looking fake. She would probably plant the ship so it looked like it was being swallowed up by the ocean floor!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> What's wrong with a sunken ship? :lol:
> Kristen, Baloo is one lucky betta! You're one heck of a decorator, too! Just looking at the pictures is peaceful. Beautiful setup! Baloo's goreous!


Haha...nothing wrong with a sunken ship.  They wouldn't go with my aquascaping style, but like Obsidian said, I could put some Anubias or something on a ship and make it fit in!  

Thanks for the comments.


----------

